# Removing Roaming Profile



## cryingvalor (Nov 4, 2006)

- Hey guys how do you properly remove roaming profile?


----------



## newhouse1390 (Jan 10, 2005)

Not sure on this but try running this on the domain controller.

To delete a user profile

1. 
Open System in Control Panel.

2. 
On the Advanced tab, under User Profiles, click Settings.

3. 
Under Profiles stored on this computer, click the user profile you want to delete, and then click Delete.


----------

